# Fix all your important file association with freeware tool FAF



## ritesh.techie (Feb 4, 2010)

Hello friends, I have created a new Software and need a review on it.

Fix File Association Fixer is designed to fix all those file associations that has been corrupted by any 3rd party software or due to some registry errors. A corrupted Registry, caused either by a bad software or malware or any other reason, can lead to your Windows being unable to open a particular file type. If you find that you are unable to open particular files, than identify the type of file and use this application to fix it easily. To fix the association for a particular file type simply click on the file type association icon or name. You may have to reboot.

The simple decent look of this application will help you to fix your file association easily, just click on the file type which is corrupted and that’s it. Your file will be fixed in seconds.

*beingpc.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/02/FAF.jpg

File Association Fixer is available for both Windows 7 and Vista, in Windows Vista, total of 26 File Association Fixes are made available and in Windows 7 only 18. Below is a screen-shot of FAF running in Windows Vista.

*beingpc.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/02/FAF-Vista.jpg



> File Association Fixer is based on the fixes provided by Ramesh Srinivasan, this application has been developed by Me (Mad Geek)



*Download File Association Fixer* (direct link)

Download From Source

Check out other releases too, developed and authored by me. Visit here and look at bottom of the post


----------

